# Affordable custom longbow suggestions?



## mattpsu1 (Aug 26, 2015)

I started traditional shooting about a year ago and have shot a 50# bear grizzly primarily and realize that was probably a little on the high side starting out. I'm looking at buying a 40# longbow this time around and was hoping to go with a custom bow and am looking for suggestions of an affordable custom bower. Thank you all for your time


----------



## Wolfpack27 (Oct 4, 2015)

My vote was for Omega longbows. Check out the website. A lot of bow for the money and great customer service.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## caligator (Mar 3, 2013)

I've personally shot Mike Treadway, Big Jim, Cory Engert~ Heartland Custom and Shawn Hultquist~Coastal Bend Bows. All shoot great and are very reasonable. There are a lot of great bowyers out there. Try to shoot as many as you can and pick the one you like best.


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

Bamabows. Nate is reasonable and builds a great bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Omega longbow. Get a lot of bow for the price with lifetime warranty!


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

Omega......They are fantastic. Just got an Imperial and I'll stack it against my more expensive bows and I believe out shoot them every time.


----------



## gfletch (Nov 9, 2010)

Add jk traditions to your list of sites to check out


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Omega


----------



## flyguysc (Apr 1, 2009)

Jet archery


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Since you mentioned "affordable" but didn't define it, I'll take a shot here.

I just bought a Poison Dart. The craftsmanship on these bows is second to none. They are the smoothest longbow I have ever shot.

http://poisondartbows.com/


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Omega Longbows


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

gfletch said:


> Add jk traditions to your list of sites to check out


Glad to see his site back online. Was down for some time. 

For a time Jason made Kabekona River Handcrafted Hunting longbows. I have one, except mine was made by Tim Finley of Kota Bows. http://kotabows.com/

It's a beautiful bow that shoots SO nicely that everyone who tries it wants to buy it. You can ask Jason or Tim to make you one similar, or one of their models. 









If I didn't already own it, I'd be tempted to get one of Kegan's Imperials, because they represent such good value at a low price and have lifetime warranty.


----------



## mattpsu1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Looks like a lot of great choices thus far and I've been looking into all of them. Thanks to all who have replied and keep them coming. That Omega bow looks like a great value and seems to be spot on of a shooter from what I've seen. Thanks again, Matt


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Homey88 said:


> Omega Longbows


As affordable as a custom bow can get, so far as I know, and likewise, as good as any I know of.

My daughter's is a better bow than my Tomahawk, for less than half the price, by a lot.

If the Tomahawk didn't have sentimental value, I'd sell it and buy an Omega.

I have one on my long-term wish list, but at the moment, I'm getting by with my recurve


----------



## mattpsu1 (Aug 26, 2015)

SHPoet said:


> Since you mentioned "affordable" but didn't define it, I'll take a shot here.
> 
> I just bought a Poison Dart. The craftsmanship on these bows is second to none. They are the smoothest longbow I have ever shot.
> 
> http://poisondartbows.com/


Can you give me a price range? I was hoping to stay under $500. Nice looking bows but didn't see prices listed on their site. Thanks again, Matt


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'll be sending Kegan a piece of bloodwood for my next Imperial. I absolutely love them, but I can't stand oak.

Grant


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

You don't mention a budget. I can say right off the back your dollar with buy the most bow in the classifieds. Do your research and keep your eyes open, just about everything is available for about 2/3 what a new bow costs, and if you choose to sell it you will get most or all of you money back.

For new bows, I think Kegan has the market cornered on bang for the buck. Everything that I read is that what his work lacks in "fancy", they more than make up for in performance. From photos I think Kegan's bows have very nice lines too.

A relatively low cost custom bow shop, with all the fancy wood, is Kota Bows. I don't know about their longbows but I've seen and tried out their recurves at a show and was very impressed, beautiful and relatively affordable...http://www.kotabows.com/


----------



## Bamacrazy (Dec 20, 2005)

My first modern Trad bow was purchased off Tradgang used. It was a longbow made by Bill Forman and I wish I still had it. It was a sweet shooting #55 @28. You can find great deals on the used market. I later had a bow made for me it was a Checkmate King's Pawn [email protected]". Another great bow! I still have it, but usually shoot ilf bows these days.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

mattpsu1 said:


> Can you give me a price range? I was hoping to stay under $500. Nice looking bows but didn't see prices listed on their site. Thanks again, Matt


Currently they are a bit over $500 but not much.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

If you want fancier than the Omega get a Falco, especially with the exchange rate they are a bargain for what you get. 

Grant


----------



## ACFrost (Jul 26, 2015)

I have an Omega imperial and just to reiterate and beat the horse one more time, it's great and real tough to put down. Kegan was responsive , helpfull, insightfull and a general pleasure to deal with.

While bow lust is impossible to avoid entirely, about the only other wood bows I can actually see myself possibly buying new at any time in the relatively near future would be another omega, or a falco. Part of that is price of course, but I can't see ever needing anything more than my 45# @26 imperial has to offer out of a one piece wood bow. That's just me though, everyone has different needs and goals.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

The thing that Kegan and Falco don't offer is a 2-piece. I find myself leaving my one piece bows at home because they just don't fit in my vehicles that well and especially when I'm travelling to visit family.

Grant


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

grantmac said:


> The thing that Kegan and Falco don't offer is a 2-piece. I find myself leaving my one piece bows at home because they just don't fit in my vehicles that well and especially when I'm travelling to visit family.
> 
> Grant


I am with Grant on this one .
Living in Oz and flying a lot ( plus wanting to get a smaller car ) 2 pce bows are almost a must for me ... Shipping a 1 pce from the USA can cost me upwards of $300 .

If you can pick up a Toelke Whip 2nd hand I'd be looking at them too ... I have seen them in great condition for $450 ......

I hear great things about Kegans bows from people whose opinion is very Solid in my book. And I have a Mcbroom longbow that was very affordable and shoots just dandy with fantastic build quality


----------



## rooni79 (Aug 13, 2013)

benofthehood said:


> I am with Grant on this one .
> Living in Oz and flying a lot ( plus wanting to get a smaller car ) 2 pce bows are almost a must for me ... Shipping a 1 pce from the USA can cost me upwards of $300 .
> 
> If you can pick up a Toelke Whip 2nd hand I'd be looking at them too ... I have seen them in great condition for $450 ......
> ...


No love for the 3 piece delta? I must admit I do prefer the lines of a 1or 2 piece.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I dont even like longbows  but the biggest bang for your buck when it comes to performance is Kegan......Omega Longbows


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

The only "custom" I've ever owned is my Omega Delta and I've been really happy with it. My son got an Omega original and I like that one too.


----------



## mattpsu1 (Aug 26, 2015)

JParanee said:


> I dont even like longbows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard nothing but good things about Kegans bows. I think I might have to try one for myself.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

So, I've now spent three days shooting my Poision Dart.

I really like that bow. It's just sweet!


----------



## mattpsu1 (Aug 26, 2015)

SHPoet said:


> So, I've now spent three days shooting my Poision Dart.
> 
> I really like that bow. It's just sweet!


They do have some really nice looking bows. I checked out their site. Thank you


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

If you have any interest in my bows just send me a PM or an email. I'll be happy to help as best I can and if an Omega seems like the right bow for you I can get you set up!

For anyone interested in a two-piece Imperial, please just bear with me. It's a personal project I've been working on now for a year or so, but finding the right materials to make it possible are proving to be the big issue. In the mean time, the ILF will be getting some serious field testing soon!


----------



## Archie765 (4 mo ago)

caligator said:


> I've personally shot Mike Treadway, Big Jim, Cory Engert~ Heartland Custom and Shawn Hultquist~Coastal Bend Bows. All shoot great and are very reasonable. There are a lot of great bowyers out there. Try to shoot as many as you can and pick the one you like best.


Not to be weird, but how could you possibly shoot all of those bows without spending thousands of dollars in travel expenses!


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Archie765 said:


> Not to be weird, but how could you possibly shoot all of those bows without spending thousands of dollars in travel expenses!


3D shoots. Most here will let you shoot their bow if you ask polite like. 

Sent from my Nokia XR20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill_in_TR (Aug 1, 2014)

Hmmmm. I have never been very critical of resurrected threads in general. But pulling up a 6 year old thread to question how someone got to shoot various bows seems a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

Maddog


----------



## Archie765 (4 mo ago)

GCook said:


> 3D shoots. Most here will let you shoot their bow if you ask polite like.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia XR20 using Tapatalk


Thank you GCook I hadn’t thought of that approach, I will do that.


----------



## smithca1988 (1 mo ago)

I will say these people have the most affordable true custom bows, Custom Bows | Great Plains Traditional Bow Company (greatplainsbow.com) . They have a 2 models at $750 one being a Hill style longbow if you ask they can get made with a flat grip, then 3 at $995 as well with one being a traditional longbow one can if they ask get with a flat grip.

There is also Grayvn archery making longbows bows, they are not custom but have lots of options and have 6 month wait due to having the cheapest English longbows made of Hickory.


----------



## OkieTrad (Sep 4, 2021)

The AT classifieds have tons of great options if you're patient


----------



## smithca1988 (1 mo ago)

smithca1988 said:


> I will say these people have the most affordable true custom bows, Custom Bows | Great Plains Traditional Bow Company (greatplainsbow.com) . They have a 2 models at $750 one being a Hill style longbow if you ask they can get made with a flat grip, then 3 at $995 as well with one being a traditional longbow one can if they ask get with a flat grip.
> 
> There is also Grayvn archery making longbows bows, they are not custom but have lots of options and have 6 month wait due to having the cheapest English longbows made of Hickory.


I also will say if you have a small draw under 26 inches they say you can use the two Youth models, the Youth Longbow and the Youth Bow (recurve model).


----------

